

Review my startup -- Sunbeam - bobmanc
http://www.sunbeamsoftware.com

======
kno
What will this app do different from my current FAQ page, why should I sign up
with your service?

------
bobmanc
If you have an faq with more than a few entries this product will make it much
easier to browse and search. The search handles stemming and synonyms to help
users find what they are looking for. It is also a content management system
so it is easy to add/edit/delete without touching html or your website. On the
administration side it also has interesting analytics to show what people are
searching on, what categories they browse and what answers they look at.

------
bobmanc
Sunbeam is an AJAX based self help module for websites.

